# The sun came out!! (ST220)



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

Spent most of saturday working thru the car getting it as good as i can.
I guess the allure of some sunny weather has given me a second wind cos winter really did sap all my enthusiasm i must admit.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

That is a very nice Mondeo!!!!
Just one question? Where are the rear reflectors on the back (usually below the bumper). If they are facelifted rear clusters, i believe that they do not have built in reflectors (I may be wrong however) or are they pre-facelift clusters that have been fettled with?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

Needs a clean said:


> That is a very nice Mondeo!!!!
> Just one question? Where are the rear reflectors on the back (usually below the bumper). If they are facelifted rear clusters, i believe that they do not have built in reflectors (I may be wrong however) or are they pre-facelift clusters that have been fettled with?


your not wrong,however 3 things worth of note/.

1:my MOT tester has no issues with them despite there not being reflectors fitted
2:Ford want around £90 for the reflectors and im not up for any 'being bent over by a main dealer action' lol

3:there is enough reflecting material in a typical big ass number plate to light up like a spaceship when someones headlights hit it that im not worried about any health and safety aspect to be fair cos i dont see any.:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

loving that mate! was looking at them rims for the new van.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice, I read the feature :thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

spooj said:


> your not wrong,however 3 things worth of note/.
> 
> 1:my MOT tester has no issues with them despite there not being reflectors fitted
> 2:Ford want around £90 for the reflectors and im not up for any 'being bent over by a main dealer action' lol
> ...


Nice one mate. My Dad wanted facelifted clusters on the back of his Ghia, but as you say, Ford wanted an arm and a leg for the rear valance that had the reflectors fitted, so we ended up getting 2 reflectors from a scrappy, and cutting the original valance he had on his car. 
Your MOT tester must be cool cause my Dads MOT tester said he would fail the car without the reflectors! Tool!!!
Anyway, as i said before, that is a MINT looking Mondeo bud. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

Needs a clean said:


> Nice one mate. My Dad wanted facelifted clusters on the back of his Ghia, but as you say, Ford wanted an arm and a leg for the rear valance that had the reflectors fitted, so we ended up getting 2 reflectors from a scrappy, and cutting the original valance he had on his car.
> Your MOT tester must be cool cause my Dads MOT tester said he would fail the car without the reflectors! Tool!!!
> Anyway, as i said before, that is a MINT looking Mondeo bud. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


my secret weapon if ever required,is a pair of very small round dot reflectors that i can stick on the bumper and he will then pass it!!
but hes never pushed it.

its the same story years ago when i had side reps with the wrong lights cos i forgot to take them out,showed him the originals in the side pocket and he said 'your just going to swap them back over arent you?? lol'

so his point being,as long as the car is totally safe and mechanically sound and wont kill you or anyone else,its a pass and stuff you can get a dig in the ribs for,he will question it but let me go on my merry way.

plus years ago he gave me a couple advisories and i went out the same day and came back,so we have built up a level of trust that says,if it needs doing he knows ill always get things done :thumb::thumb:


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

That is very nice, I like that. Is it lowered?


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

macmaw said:


> That is very nice, I like that. Is it lowered?


yeah its lowered approx 35mm-ish on a set of mondeo mk3 -50mm p.i lowering springs.
ive kept it on the original shocks cos they have only covered 32k so it still feels quite tight and nimble.


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

stunning colour saw this in ford mag this month its a credit to you :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

One very nice looking ST220.

Chris.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

That looks nice.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

smart


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

looks sweet, first photo is where the saloon looks so cool over the everyday hatch

black alloys tie in with the blue

cool with camera to


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

many thanks for all the comments.lots more to come.:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good as usual mate :thumb:


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Looking good as usual mate :thumb:


cheers mate,appreciate that :thumb:


----------



## fergies_army (Feb 11, 2010)

Dont see many of these around anymore!! Always fancied one, yours is great.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

simply stunning!


----------



## Stevie---Boy (Mar 21, 2009)

Lookin lovely as ever mate:thumb:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Love the car....looks stunning....well done :thumb:


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

I really want one of these. that is a great example and excellent work!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

What a gorgeous ST :thumb:

What colour is it ? my Mondeo is Met State blue and a bit darker than that.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, looks fantastic, expecially in that colour :thumb:


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

JasonE said:


> What a gorgeous ST :thumb:
> 
> What colour is it ? my Mondeo is Met State blue and a bit darker than that.


thank u.its in performance blue as ford call it


----------



## riP (Aug 17, 2009)

WOW this car is soooooooo sick i love it!!!!!!!

my first reaction was ! WOW

the color and the combination of black and blue is beautifull!!!! good work


----------



## Blechdosenbill (Mar 6, 2010)

I Love the fast Ford Model´s 

Great Pics !


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Stunning Mondy mate!!


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks for all your replies.im working extremely hard to try and make this a very special Mondeo ST which isnt easy with all the very fine exmaples out there.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

spooj said:


> thanks for all your replies.im working extremely hard to try and make this a very special Mondeo ST which isnt easy with all the very fine exmaples out there.


what else u planning to do?


----------



## thehumbold (Mar 17, 2010)

My last car was an ST Mondeo TDCI remapped to 195bhp. Boy did it shift and stuck to the road like **** to a blanket!! Plus it managed 45mpg easily and on a long run was mid 50's. I'm guessing the 3ltr's not so frugal, but fun 

Great photo's, great drivers car.


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

kingkong said:


> what else u planning to do?


lots of little things mainly.cosmetically its pretty good but as it gets used every day,i might freshen up the paint here and there during this year.

Id like to get a set of hi-spec 360mm 6 pots to get the stopping power bang on.
As much as the focus ST setup appeals,a big ass set of stoppers like the hi-specs will stop a ton and a half dead with no fade.

I may upgrade the suspension to coilovers cos im fickle when it comes to ride heights and as much as i enjoy the current setup,i think theres more that can be tweaked from it with coilovers.


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

Very tidy mondy dads got diesel st in that colour looks great when clean. Yours is a fine example. 

Dad had his up yesterday gotten really bad with swirls but he reluctant to let me at it with the DAS6, which I was using for the first time on my roof at the time. Need to talk him round and get it looking its best again.


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

Super G said:


> Very tidy mondy dads got diesel st in that colour looks great when clean. Yours is a fine example.
> 
> Dad had his up yesterday gotten really bad with swirls but he reluctant to let me at it with the DAS6, which I was using for the first time on my roof at the time. Need to talk him round and get it looking its best again.


i think he will be very pleased when you finally get to do his car.they do respond so well,the colour leaps out at you,so vibrant


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

One of the best 220's i have seen :thumb:


----------

